# Strange Hollow Knock from the Undercarriage



## JPawlicki (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I have a new 2007 2.5SL Altima. Occasionally, I hear a hollow "clunk" from under, pretty sure not the engine the area but from under the body of the cabin, when I am backing the car out of the driveway, and sometimes pulling in. So, the speeds are slow, but it has happened both when the car jas just started and after it has been running for a while. The only common thing is the low speed. It doesn't happen that often, and I don't notice any problems with the performance of the car at all. No warning lights either. 

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked to see if something is wrapped around the axle or something on the tire...


----------



## beeristasty (May 14, 2007)

Manual says it's the anti-lock brakes performing a self test. You must be hauling backwards, cause mine only does it when I reach a certain speed (going forward) after sitting a while.


----------

